# Yamaha Unveils Its Enticing New Mid-Range Lineup (RX-V779, RX-V679, RX-V579, RX-V479)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Last week, Yamaha released details about its 2015 RX-V 79 Series of network receivers. Comprised of the 7.2 channel RX-V779, RX-V679, and RX-V579, in addition to the 5.1 channel RX-V479, Yamaha has included quite a few 4K friendly features on these models, making them very enticing for enthusiasts looking for a new mid-range receiver.










_Yamaha's new RX-V779 AV-Receiver ships this month._​

"The RX-V 79 Series gives consumers what they value most in home entertainment — flexibility, wide device connectivity and the best possible audio and video quality," said Bob Goedken, general manager, AV Division, Yamaha Corporation of America. "This approach has been key to the RX-V Series' best-selling status in the industry over the years–and our enhancements this year in each of these areas will keep these AV receivers at the front of the pack."

Topping the “4K connectivity” list is the inclusion of HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 on all four models. While HDMI 2.0 is an expected standard tech these days, HDCP 2.2 has been a rarity. In fact, it was only found on a select few receivers released during 2014. The addition of HDCP 2.2 will allow RX-V 79 Series receivers to work with future copy-protected UHD content; copy protection that’s expected to be embedded in both streaming and Ultra HD Blu-ray content. This is great news for buyers looking for a semi-future proof AVR. Unfortunately, this series does not currently support HDMI 2.0a, which is needed for High Dynamic Range content. We’ll have to wait and see if 2.0a support is made available via a firmware update. 










_The backside of Yamaha's RX-V779 AV-Receiver._​
The RX-V779 and RX-V679 receivers incorporate an internal video upscaling processor that can convert both analog and digital signals to 4K. They also support 4K Ultra HD at 60fps 4:4:4 (Chroma subsampling). The RX-V579 and RX-V479 models also support Ultra HD at 60fps, but only offer support of 4:2:0 (the same space saving subsampling specification supported by Ultra HD Blu-ray discs).

On the audio front, all four models are shipping with support for Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA. If you’re wondering if DTS-X and Dolby Atmos are part of the equation, they’re not. And with only 7.2 channels available on the top three RX-V 79 receivers, this model crop is non-option for enthusiasts looking to dip into the world of immersive audio. Yamaha has given each receiver the full wireless audio treatment with on-board Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, Airplay, and Spotify connect, in addition to its proprietary Compressed Music Enhancer for better sound via Bluetooth. They also offer Pandora and vTuner internet radio, along with SiriusXM and Rhapsody (XM and Rhapsody are supported by the RX-V779 and V679 models only).

Yamaha offers three different versions of its YPAO room calibration suite across the new models. The RX-V779 features YAPO – Reflected Sound Control (RSC) with multipoint measurement, the RX-V79 features YPAO – RSC, and the RX-V579 and 4579 have a standard YPAO offering.

The RX-V Series is slated to become available before the end of the month, for the following MSRPs: RX-V779 ($849.95), RX-V679 ($649.95), RX-V579 ($549.95), and RX-V479 ($449.95).


*Technical Specifications:
RX-V779*
_Channel 7.2
Rated Output Power (1kHz, 2ch driven) - 110 W (8 ohms, 0.9% THD)
Bi-amp capability
192kHz/24-bit DACs for all channels
HDMI Input/Output 6 in / 2 out (HDCP 2.2: 3 in / 2 out)
Dimensions (W x H x D) 17-1/8” x 6-3/4” x 14-7/8” (17-1/8” x 9-1/4” x 14-7/8” with antenna up)
Weight 23.4 lbs_

*RX-V679*
_Channel 7.2
Rated Output Power (1kHz, 2ch driven) - 105 W (8 ohms, 0.9% THD)
192kHz/24-bit DACs for all channels	
HDMI Input/Output 6 in / 1 out (HDCP 2.2: 3 in / 1 out)
Dimensions (W x H x D) 17-1/8” x 6-3/4” x 14-7/8” (17-1/8” x 9-1/4” x 14-7/8” with antenna up)
Weight 22.1 lbs_

*RX-V579*
_Channel 7.2
Rated Output Power (1kHz, 1ch driven) - 115 W (8 ohms, 0.9% THD)
192kHz/24-bit DACs for all channels	
HDMI Input/Output 6 in / 1 out (HDCP 2.2: 1 in / 1 out)
Dimensions (W x H x D) 17-1/8” x 6-3/8” x 12-3/8” (17-1/8” x 8-3/4” x 12-7/8” with antenna up)
Weight 17.9 lbs_

*RX-V479*
_Channel 5.1
Rated Output Power (1kHz, 1ch driven) - 115 W (8 ohms, 0.9% THD)
192kHz/24-bit DACs for all channels	
HDMI Input/Output 6 in / 1 out (HDCP 2.2: 1 in / 1 out)
Dimensions (W x H x D) - 17-1/8” x 6-3/8” x 12-3/8” (17-1/8” x 8-3/4” x 12-7/8” with antenna)
Weight - 17.9 lbs_

_Image Credits: Yamaha_


----------

